# GT 6000 Fuel Gauge



## davemct (Oct 13, 2016)

I just bough this used, a (917288610) Craftsman Garden Tractor, GT6000.

The so-called fuel gauge is a plastic window under where the driver sits. It's not dirty, but honestly I cannot see how this works. It just looks "white". Is there supposed to be a needle or float in there I'm supposed to see?

I have a big acreage (18 acres; half woods) and I don't like running out when I'm in the lower 4! I'm too old, fat and have too many back problems to carry a five gallon jug around.

My old GT 3000 has a fuel gauge right in the cap. Not 100% accurate, but at least you could see when you're getting low.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Maybe you should study page 18 of the Owners Manual to learn about the reserve fuel lever on your DGS 6500.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I read somewhere...CRS lately ... try cleaning w/tooth paste and tooth brush.

I start mowing at the furthest point back to shed,that way I don't have to waddle to far for splash of fuel if need be.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

only fix would be a new tank, best thing is start the furthest away and when you dont see fuel splashing around in the view finder...head for port and refuel


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

This tractor has a reserve lever on the fuel tank.
There is simply no need to carry fuel because you ran out.

Besides, who, in their right mind, would pack 5 gal. of fuel when a 1/2 gal. would do? They make smaller fuel cans for a reason.


----------



## davemct (Oct 13, 2016)

Well, y'all are right as far as the reserve tank goes. I did read that in the manual and wonder how long that tank holds fuel. Say I keep refilling the main fuel tank; does the reserve ever refresh? Cause if'n it do not, then it will go stale, by-and-by.

As far as a smaller jug of fuel, that doesn't make much sense in light of the reserve tank. I mean, the main tank holds 4 gallons, so I don't want to fill it an 8th of capacity, no?

My question is still on the fuel gauge though, kind gentlemen and ladies. Heres a picture I took of it:

The first picture is the gauge under the front of the seat.

The second picture shows the fuel tank from behind, and you can see that the fuel inside can be seen (red arrows point to fuel level).


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Well, the suggestion for the smaller jug of fuel was because-
" I'm too old, fat and have too many back problems to carry a five gallon jug around."
So, you figure it out. It can't be THAT difficult to NOT run out of gas!

The "reserve" doesn't go stale. It just flips the same pick up tube to a different orientation.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats the same tank my ys4500 has, and it has been like that since I bought it brand new. It has dashes on the window area but they are the same color as the tank, and the fogged up plastic almost matches the color of gas. I think craftsman scewed up on this design.


----------



## davemct (Oct 13, 2016)

So the tank is about half full, and I'm in the seat riding, and I look straight down--and I see the gauge window, kinda upside down from my perspective...

And I can see the fuel--about halfway up, plain as day-slouching around. In the gauge window.

So that's it. When empty, the thing is just white. When full, you can't really tell, but it is darker.

You can tell best when it is about half full.


----------

